# Cremello/Perlino/Smokey Cream Pintos



## MBhorses (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

Please show us your cremello/perlino/smokey cream pintos. Our friends haven't see cremello/perlino/smokey cream pintos until we showed them our new cremello pinto stud.

These photos are from the pasture. I love the Collage that was done for us.He is 29.75 inches tall at 3 yrs old. His first foals are due 2008.


----------



## Calekio (Sep 4, 2007)

We have 2 cremello's.

The first is my first broodmare, Flye... and i couldn't have picked anyone better to start us off!

6yr old, 31.5" mare. She has the temperment of a saint, is ridden by small kids and is a fantastic mother.

We had a stunning palomino colt by her this year who we are retaining and she's been bred to my piebald stallion for a 2008 foal.... my fingers are crossed for a buckskin!






Our second is a yearling filly, she is tiny and don't think she'll make bigger than Flye.

In her fluffy glory!


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks to Erica, I have three perlino girls. Two of them (below) are pintos. Pictured as foals to better show their markings and as adults. They are both 2004 mares sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, making them granddaughters of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU").

*Erica's Double Dipped*

32" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare

hopefully in foal to Erica's buckskin Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Buck, for 2008











*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

30.5" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare

will be bred to DESTINY next spring


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 4, 2007)

: very nice dilutes.



:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 5, 2007)

My boy's a Cremello



:

A cool edited pictaken 2 days ago)






& some normal ones LOL (taken a month or so ago):











& last winter as a fuzz:






Lovely Dilutes everyone :lol:


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is my Christmas Snow (Chrissy) and her baby - still don't have a name for him (!!!!) but I think I may call him Mr. Bojangles.






Liz R.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 5, 2007)

:aktion033: thanks for sharing your photos of your dilutes.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's my Perlino


----------



## Ferin (Sep 8, 2007)

SNS Urban Cowboy

Perlino colt


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Getitia (Sep 9, 2007)

We have a few double dilutes

Here is Vanilla






and Echo


----------

